

Why are functions in Ocaml/F# not recursive by default? - zura
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/900585/why-are-functions-in-ocaml-f-not-recursive-by-default

======
edwintorok
One advantage of having to mark a function as recursive is that it makes you
think more about having a proper termination condition, and the need to put
recursive calls into tail position. Without an explicit recursive marker on
functions it'd be harder to review functional code.

